# What are your simple pleasures



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I would say some of my simple pleasures are...

1. Listening to music

2. Singing

3. Cheese

4. Clear, sunny days 

5. Long, thoughtful conversations 

6. Jasmine green tea

7. Dark chocolate

8. Long walks without a destination

This is hardly a comprehensive list, but these are some of them. What are yours?


----------



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

Blowing bubbles!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

- Hot bubble baths with a good book or treats

- Going for walks and thinking

- Baking

- Cool summer evenings chilling out in the garden

- Spending time with my boyfriend


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

-hanging out outside
-a refreshing beverage (iced tea, Diet Squirt, selzer with lemon or lime, ice water with lemon) or a lovely cup of hot tea or coffee.
-reading a good book
-a pleasurable conversation
-sounds of rain and thunder
-visiting people's happy pets
-scented candles
-music


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

anymouse said:


> the way he lectures me for SAS as he knows i just get beat down on here for acting a fool.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Movies and chocolate.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Quiet mornings
Coffee w/cinammon and milk
Watching birds at the birdfeeder or birdbath through the window
Dark Chocolate
Cold/Rain Days w/nowhere to go snuggled in a blanket on the couch
(preferably with someone I'm intimate with)
A fire in the fireplace crackling but not roaring


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> my favorite in the universe right now is listening to my husband rave to our kids (dog + cat) about the quality of their fur etcetera.. and reassure them about the weather and praise them.. it makes me feel safe when i realise i'm in the hands of someone to whom such small creatures mean just as much as anyone.
> 
> after that, i'd say, the feeling of the kitten on my chest purring. the feel of her fur and weight and purr takes the entire anxiety of the universe away.
> 
> ...


Hello anymouse sister and husband.  if you happen to catch this post.


----------



## meloyelo (Aug 3, 2010)

Music
Roller coasters
Long car rides
Playing with my little nephews
Chocolate
Bath and Body Works scented candles
Marilyn Monroe films
Bubble baths
Sleeping
Dreaming
Hula hooping
Christmas time


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

- sleeping
- daydreaming
- music


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Listening to music
Chocolate and Cheez-it crackers
A nice conversation
Listening to people talking with an Irish accent
Quiet mornings
My favorite jackett
A good show or movie or book
My dog, or other animals especially cows
Not having to use my alarm clock and getting to sleep in until whatever time I wake up.
Owl City
Any kind of beauty
A good Alfred Hitchcock film
Really sunny days


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

- Watching stand up comedy and laughing
- Watching a good movie that makes me smile and think wonderfully
- Listening to music
- Reading a book, I enjoy
- Having a small chat with someone, and ending well
- Drinking Peach Tea
- Drinking hot chocolate before going to sleep (even if its summer, I'm always cold :teeth)
- Sleeping and not wanting to wake up
- Listening to Prince and his videos (concert, footage, interviews)
- Going on Amazon, and looking at reviews of things I would like to buy before buying.
- Going for a walk, running, or hiking.
- Enjoying rainy days or breezy days. 
- Cooking recipes


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

matty said:


> Hello anymouse sister and husband.  if you happen to catch this post.


Thank you matty, for quoting anymouse before she could delete her post!

Great list, anymouse, especially about the animals. I really want an animal. :yes


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

What about complex pleasures?


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

vulgarman said:


> What about complex pleasures?


Well played.


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Listening to my favorite band. BSB, hey 90s child. 
2. Seeing just a bit of Doctor Who on tv.
3. Taking a walk with my dog.
4. Taking care of my niece and feeling needed and really loved for those few moments.
5. Listening in on other people's geeky conversations. I don't have to understand, I just appreciate the geek.
6. Books. Just the sight of books makes me happy.


----------



## nzchick (Jan 4, 2009)

One word. Smiles!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Feeling incredibly warm and comfortable in my bed


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

A clear day, my board and my tunes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Going to the swings

Walking 

Reading

Baking

Discovering new music


----------



## Autkazt (Aug 18, 2010)

Drawing and/or doodling 

Computer games 

Chatting 

Music 

Relaxing 

Dreaming


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Laughing, comedy. That's all I need, but with others it's even better.


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

soft rice cakes

funny fail videos


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Arizona green tea, pigeons, the dollar store, bus rides to somewhere new, candy belts, watering plants, highway overpasses, checking the mail, etc etc etc.

Everything I like, basically.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Music
Walking
Sleeping
Eating
Stargazing out in the yard
Writing (about nothing in particular apart from whatevers on my mind)
Landscaping/ gardening
Tinkering around with my bike (if it was here!)


----------

